# Four Temperaments Poll



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Something classical on TC: find your soulmate: Melancholic, Phlegmatic, Choleric or Sanguine?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Perhaps add brief definitions. I only know the first one and would have to look the others up.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Perhaps add brief definitions. I only know the first one and would have to look the others up.


Good suggestion.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm somewhere between melancholic and phlegmatic. I am quite peaceful, but I'm also quite an analyzer.

Edit: I just did test and my predominant feature was Phlegmatic:

_Type description
Your temperament is phlegmatic. The phlegmatic temperament is fundamentally relaxed and quiet, ranging from warmly attentive to lazily sluggish. Phlegmatics tend to be content with themselves and are kind. They are accepting and affectionate. They may be receptive and shy and often prefer stability to uncertainty and change. They are consistent, relaxed, calm, rational, curious, and observant, qualities that make them good administrators. They can also be passive-aggressive. _

Just to be honest... that description sounds like Glazunov very much. I guess I _do _have a bit of him in me after all! "_good administrators_" BAHAHA! Yes, I should become the Director of some Conservatory one day! 

The quiz I used (very simple, not overly thorough): http://personality-testing.info/tests/O4TS/


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

"Your temperament is melancholic. The melancholic temperament is fundamentally introverted and thoughtful. Melancholic people often were perceived as very (or overly) pondering and considerate, getting rather worried when they could not be on time for events. Melancholics can be highly creative in activities such as poetry and art - and can become preoccupied with the tragedy and cruelty in the world. Often they are perfectionists. They are self-reliant and independent; one negative part of being a melancholic is that they can get so involved in what they are doing they forget to think of others."

A pretty good evaluation from the test linked to in the previous post.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Your temperament is *sanguine*. The sanguine temperament is fundamentally spontaneous and pleasure-seeking; sanguine people are sociable and charismatic. They tend to enjoy social gatherings, making new friends and tend to be boisterous. They are usually quite creative and often daydream. However, some alone time is crucial for those of this temperament. Sanguine can also mean sensitive, compassionate and thoughtful. Sanguine personalities generally struggle with following tasks all the way through, are chronically late, and tend to be forgetful and sometimes a little sarcastic. Often, when they pursue a new hobby, they lose interest as soon as it ceases to be engaging or fun. They are very much people persons. They are talkative and not shy. Sanguines generally have an almost shameless nature, certain that what they are doing is right. They have no lack of confidence.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

I thought this thread might be a reference to Nielsen's 2nd symphony! I guess I'm probably phlegmatic.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Honestly, I have no idea of how I fit in this spectrum. At times in my life I have been any of these. However, inspired by Huilunsoittaja, I took the poll and got categorized as phlegmatic, with a minor in melancholia, then sanguine, with choleric bringing up the rear. That's probably about right at this time, but on another day, maybe otherwise. I think these polls are only as accurate as you think they are, or want them to be.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

I got Sanguine with Phlegmatic close behind.

V


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

To slightly paraphrase a saying ... there are two types of people in the world, those who like to put people into groups and those who don't.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

"What's your sign?"

I'm a Leo, and born in the Year of the Dragon. I voted my temperment (or "humor") as sanguine. The four bodily fluids that correspond with the temperaments are Blood (Sanguine), Black Bile (Melancholic), Yellow Bile (Choleric), and Phlegm (Phlegmatic).
This explains everything!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

sanguine comes closest to Pure and Simple.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Strange Magic said:


> "What's your sign?"
> 
> I'm a Leo, and born in the Year of the Dragon. I voted my temperment (or "humor") as sanguine. The four bodily fluids that correspond with the temperaments are Blood (Sanguine), Black Bile (Melancholic), Yellow Bile (Choleric), and Phlegm (Phlegmatic).
> This explains everything!


Hippocrates based the four temperaments on *humorism*, with humor being defined not spiritually but materialistically: watery fluid of the body. This whole theory from classical times is not taken seriously anymore in modern times, but still I find it intriguing to link temperament to one's sense of humour. Melancholics do lack humour the most, sanguines overflow with humour...


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I voted for choleric without taking the quiz.

Having done the quiz it has classed me as "sanguine". Perhaps I was not accurate enough in my answers.

But I won't let the discrepancy bother me.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I tried to do the temperament survey posted earlier but it gave me weird results, like all four temperaments rated close and they selected one anyway, though I doubt it was significantly different from the others given the nature of the questions. Therefore I lost my temper at it and now have no temperament! Guess that makes me ambiguous.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Florestan said:


> I tried to do the temperament survey posted earlier but it gave me weird results, like all four temperaments rated close and they selected one anyway, though I doubt it was significantly different from the others given the nature of the questions. Therefore I lost my temper at it and now have no temperament! Guess that makes me ambiguous.


Or perhaps a 5th temperment: "Volatile?"

V


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

> Therefore I lost my temper at it and now have no temperament*!*


The exclamation mark at the end poignantly pushes towards the choleric.

 at the end I would diagnose as melancholic or phlegmatic.

 as sanguine.

:tiphat:


----------

